# Coyote must die in Tucker



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 30, 2007)

Neighbor spotted coyote in our neighborhood walking down the street at 6:45 in the morning on June 28th.  No one but me believed him.  I called animal control, and was told there were no coyotes in our area.  Two weeks to the day I accidentally left my cat out on our front porch.  Next morning she was missing.  I knew a coyote got her, but everyone else thought that was ridiculous.  I researched coyote behavior (thank God for the internet) and found out have patterns and routes they follow, and would often went back to where they had a successful hunt.  Two weeks to the day after my cat went missing, I sat in front of my den window with all the lights out, and lifted my blinds just enough to see out.  A street light illuminates my street and yard.  At 12:45am a coyote appears from out of nowhere in the left hand corner of my yard.  My neighbor’s house was dark except for a TV flickering in one window.  It walked diagonally across my yard.  About half way it stopped to look when the neighbors TV flickered.  I guess it felt there was no danger, so he came up on my porch (about 3 ft from me) and began sniffing around.  He stopped once more when the TV flicker again, then for a split second it looked at me. I don’t believe it saw me, because it kept sniffing.  When it didn’t find what it was looking for it turned and quickly trotted away exactly the way it came. I knew it had taken my cat, and was back to shop for more.  

I was so mad.  If I would have had a proper gun, even though I live within the city limits  I would have shot through the window just to get it.  All I had was a little 25 pistol.  I figured the bullet would just bounce off it’s chest.  None of my hunting family members live close by.  I don’t want this thing trapped.  I want it dead.  If anyone out there has ideas, please help!  Some of the neighbor’s suggestions are a hoot, y’all would die laughing.

Thanks to all the coyote hunters on this forum.  Keep up the good work.
April 
Tucker, GA


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 30, 2007)

If you have a video camera, repeat your prior steps, except record it to show to animal control.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 30, 2007)

April,

I work in Tucker, right off Mt. Industrial @ 78 and we see 'yotes every couple weeks. If you happen to be outside when a siren goes by (more and more frequent of an occurance) the whole pack will light up howling.

Lot's O 'yotes in the area.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Jul 30, 2007)

Is shooting a bow legal there?


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 30, 2007)

Roof+spotlight+.22 rifle=dead yote. Bit of bait wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you for your responses gentlemen.  I called and personally went by Dekalb animal control.  I told the exact story stated above.  They could not have been more disinterested and told me there was nothing they could do, and suggested I call the state.  I did, and unfortunately received the same response.  They did tell me yotes could be hunted 365 days a year with a cross bow or bow within the city limits.  I'm thinking they would not be the easiest things to kill with a bow, so that's probably why we have such a large number of them here...lucky us.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm liking the roof, spotlight, .22, bait, idea...


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 30, 2007)

Hunter's Daughter said:


> Thank you for your responses gentlemen.  I called and personally went by Dekalb animal control.  I told the exact story stated above.  They could not have been more disinterested and told me there was nothing they could do, and suggested I call the state.  I did, and unfortunately received the same response.  They did tell me yotes could be hunted 365 days a year with a cross bow or bow within the city limits.  I'm thinking they would not be the easiest things to kill with a bow, so that's probably why we have such a large number of them here...lucky us.



Roof+spotlight+crossbow=..............


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Jul 30, 2007)

I live right over in Smoke Rise, and saw one dead on the side of 78 just about a month ago.   Maybe Animal Control thought that one was a transplant?  

Friends who live in Mtn. Park also had one come into their back yard, stalking their toddler who was playing out in the  grass.  

Needless to say, the kids don't play alone in the back yard anymore.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 30, 2007)

accurate 22 -- close range--- dead varmit-- ???? don't know who shot it    go for it or get a friend to do it-- wish you were closer to Marietta and I would do it    eddy


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 30, 2007)

Heaven help us, that's *really* scary!!!  Unfortunately it's going to take something bad happening before anything is done.  I'm keeping notes on my attempts with animal control.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2007)

Hunter's Daughter said:


> H I'm keeping notes on my attempts with animal control.



Good for you!!! Keep things documented! Try and get some footage with a video camera if you can. The roof, spotlight and crossbow sounds like a really good idea. Keep at it, and hopefully you can get all this sorted out soon!!


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 30, 2007)

Acutally I'm from Marietta, from what I've read on this forum, sounds like Cobb Co. has the same problems with yotes we're having here in Dekalb.  I've already told my neighbors if it comes on my porch again I will shoot it.  They said "we didn't hear or see a thing."


----------



## Zeus01 (Jul 30, 2007)

You might catch it in a snare if you are going to sit and watch for him. If you don't watch it you would probably catch the neighbors dog. If you try this boil the snare and wear rubber gloves to set it.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 31, 2007)

just because you trap it doesnt mean you cannot dispatch it. Their are several pest control cos in the area that can trap the old song dog.trapper john or any other co. can help.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 31, 2007)

Ask animal control if they have a live trap that would catch a feral dog. If so, borrow it and set it with a can of cat food. Often city yotes are not as trap wise as those that live in the burbs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2007)

Be prepared to kill more.......... I'm sure thats not the only one around..You cant kill them out !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I know GA DAWG, that's the sad thing. Now that they've reached our neighborhood, it's never going to end, (and probably get much worse)  Word spread that I'm the neighborhood yote person.  Received 3 calls yesterday from moms and kids crying cause their pets vanished. Including mine, that makes 12 pet in less than 3 weeks. I'm telling everyone to pull their pets inside before dusk.  Lots of upset folks here right now.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, lots of good ones.  Other ideas welcome too.  Anyone know a trapper near Tucker, GA?


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 1, 2007)

*no coyotes here,,,,,*

Remember, you are talking to Gov't employees! Many just want to hear the time clock click over at 5 pm.
There are LOTS of coyotes around. Those who say no are just very unaware [nicer than saying IGNORANT]. I have hunted yotes around west Cobb for a while. They are all around and yes, keep your small pets inside at nite. My first yote sighted here in W. Cobb was trotting down my driveway [paved in a subdivision] at about midnite. I've seen dozens, shot 2 in the back yard,,wished I'd shot more but if you don't have a rifle/bow/sharp stick IN HAND,,they are gone before you can arm.

Here is how I bait my yotes: Buy the cheapest can of 'fish' [any flavor is ok] food. MIX it with the same amount [like making canned soup] of HOT water. Pour it out at the bait sight.  Refresh the sight every couple days. Scent will draw and keep the yotes visiting on a regular basis. A trail camera is nice to have and find out WHEN they are checking the spot. The 'soup' bait is strong scented, but not whole enough for the yotes to grab and run. They have to 'work' to find the tidbits in the grass/soil.
Another 'trick'. I hunted a nearby farm for a friend [we became friends after I agreed to hunt his coyotes for him -had permission to hunt deer if they showed up too!]. His cats were disappearing and he knew the yotes that were seen in his back pasture were the varmints eating them.
I dug a hole about 18 yards from a selected tree where I put a stand in. Dig the hole with POST HOLE DIGGERS. Put a 'soupy bait' [cat food] in the hole - about 1 foot deep. The coyote will be very hard to hit with an arrow, however, he has to put his head INTO the hole to get the bait. THAT'S when you draw your bow.
I had a clover patch about 25 yards away, nice to know I had the possibility of a deer OR a yote showing up!
Here's the hole/bait site. { oops, my picture server is not 'up'}.


----------



## potsticker (Aug 1, 2007)

the yellow pages is full of them.


----------



## potsticker (Aug 1, 2007)

take you a sponge (real one) soak it in oil used to cook fish or chicken.. Do this for a few days and cut sponge into 4" squares hang them with kite cord about 3 ft off the ground in the area you saw the song dog. Dont let the neighbors dog get it!


----------



## whitworth (Aug 1, 2007)

*Been Seeing Coyotes and tracks*

near Tucker for years.   Out walking one day, several years ago, in a small wooded area, owned by someone I knew,  I saw a coyote walk up to within 20 yards, of where I was resting on a downfall.   Never forgot the eyes, when he started staring.


----------



## W4DSB (Aug 1, 2007)

I had been seeing one every morning about 4:30am near the best buy at hwy 78. it just walked down the side walk about the time i drove by daily , then i saw the dead one on hwy 78 and have not seen one on the sidewalk since
I guess it was the same one


----------



## firebiker (Aug 1, 2007)

*I suggest no snare or trap, you will just get a innocent dog as well.
Ambush it and Kill it, use whatever means it takes but dispatch it.
I grew up in Dekalb there are yotes there, I work in Gwinnett plus have hunted in Gwinnett off & on over the years, Gwinnett is eat up with them too.
what some people don't understand is that you don't always see them like you do squirells or Deer.
when ever theres a good patch of woods you will have yotes, bob cats, racoons,possums, you name it.*


----------



## Skunked (Aug 2, 2007)

I live pretty close to Braselton and in a neighborhood with people everywhere. It doesn't stop the coyotes one bit here.  I have 3 dogs and one of them is a siberian husky and he will go nuts trying to get to the coyotes.  I have seen them from the floodlights right outside my fence and I can't do anything to stop the pack except wait with a spotlight and a bow.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 2, 2007)

*perfect coyote 'quiet' weapon,,,,*

although I am not particularly interested in them,,,the CROSSBOW is probaby THE suburban coyote weapon. I perfer compound bows, but the movement with a compound must lessen your chances of releasing an arrow by about 50 percent! The crossbow can be brought to position with less movement, and is as, or more accurate than a compound bow unless the shooter is well practised.
My solution is a silenced 22 rifle with subsonics loaded. Powerwise it is underpowered, a 22 Mag comes close. I am aware that HUNTING with any kind of silencer is illegel. I am not sure about using one for 'nuisance animal control' tho. I have gotten permits to shoot dove out of season before. It was a '24 hour' permit to remove dove from an airport area. There were a few regulations I had to follow [record number of birds,,,and any data if any had leg bands. I was shooting with an agent from the USDA who does this full time. Anyway I have wanted to research to see if a similar form/permit can be had for coyotes. I am a certified pest control operator, and nuisance animal control licenses are available. However those don't allow any silencers. Must be a 'permit' available somewhere. [Why does the warehouse scene from Indiana Jones come to mind?!].
The trouble with the silencer permit availability is what makes me think the crossbow might be MUCH easier to be used.
Alan in GA


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Alan in Ga.  I've gotten a lot of great tips here, and I'm decided what would be the best course of action for our area.  I spoke with more upset and nervous neighbors last night.  They don't want those things around their pets and little ones.  Too late for that now, their here, and we're just going to have to deal with it, UGH!!!  It's unbelievable how quickly our area got hit with them. The more the neighbors call me crying, the more I hate them.  Those things have got to be the scourge of the earth!


----------



## meathunter89 (Aug 2, 2007)

*easy food*

take a sponge and cut it into four pieces soak them in grease from cooking and put them out for the coyote to eat he wont be able to digest em completely out and it will kill him


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 3, 2007)

Using the sponge will also kill any other animal that comes across it including neighbor's dogs. I would strongly refrain from using that method. I don't want to see any animal die a slow death like that. If you can't dispatch an animal quickly and in a more humane way, then leave it alone. This is just the kind of stuff that the anti-hunting folks love to get ahold of.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 3, 2007)

*Absolutely Agree - do NOT do!*



gadeerwoman said:


> Using the sponge will also kill any other animal that comes across it including neighbor's dogs. I would strongly refrain from using that method. I don't want to see any animal die a slow death like that. If you can dispatch an animal quickly and in a more humane way, then leave it alone. This is just the kind of stuff that the anti-hunting folks love to get ahold of.



Got to agree with that.
NON TARGET animals shouldn't be killed.
Alan in GA


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, if I did anything like bating or trapping, I would definitely stay up to watch it.  I would *never* want to catch or harm a non target animal, or someone's pet (Fortunately, folks here are extremely responsible; I’ve never seen any dogs running the neighborhood.)  I’m only after the yote that ate mine, and my neighbor’s pets.  I am determined.  One way or another I *will* get him.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 9, 2007)

we've been seeing them in smyrna for years. had a problem with a suspected rabid coon in pauling co. a few years ago[snarling at me, no fear, foaming at the mouth]. animal control was called and said there was nothing they could do because it was a wild animal. they told me to call the state also. i told them i was going to have to shoot it and they said the sheriff would be called if i did. coon died of lead poisioning and no cops ever showed up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2007)

potsticker said:


> just because you trap it doesnt mean you cannot dispatch it. Their are several pest control cos in the area that can trap the old song dog.trapper john or any other co. can help.



Sure you can! Take that old aluminum Easton out of the garage and have some batting practice... I think I could get it done with one swing...

I hate Yotes...


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 12, 2007)

*forgot to mention....*

your county animal control will LEND you a live trap. They have models large enough for coyotes/dogs.
You should NOT release a coyote! It must be euthenized [kill the sucka']. If you prefer to not do it, just return him [alive] in the borrowed live trap back to the Animal Control. They will take care of the job.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 12, 2007)

Good for you DEERFU39!  My experience with animal control shows me they are pretty much usless (in this county anyway)

hee hee, good one Browning Slayer. Just to help me with my anger management on this issue, after it's dead, your idea sounds like a good one, just to make sure he's really dead.

Alan in GA, I agree, I have no intention of letting him go, and if at all possible I want the satisfaction of doing it myself! 

The yote has been making a "scheduled" round to our neighborhood every 2 weeks for the last 2 months.  He was due back last Wednesday night.  We were ready and waiting, but he never showed.  I'm guessing since he didn't find anything on his last shopping trip, he's changed his route, so now we'll try another way to lure him back.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 12, 2007)

*coyote bait....*

for my trail camera in the back yard, I put out an 'attractant' made this way:
One can of CHEAP fish flavor cat food. Mix 1/2 and 1/2 with HOT tap water,,and make a slurry/soupy mix. Scatter on ground where you want the yote to show up. He or any other feeder will have to stay a while and 'work' to nibble up the small bits. The scent of the food is spread better by mix as well. I scatter it all over to help maximize the food scent.


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 12, 2007)

Although the laws say not to discharge firearms in those areas I would not hestiate to shoot one with a 22.  if it is safe.  Last year a rabid racoon had been spotted in my neighborhood, and I saw it in my yard.  We live in the country, but in the city limits so technically we cannot shoot firearms either.  The coon was just hissing at my beagle, so I grabbed the 22. out of the truck and CAREFULLY shot him.  I thought he was hit well, but when I got a few feet away he started charging me.  I kind of freaked out and put about six more rounds into him.  LOL   About ten minutes later the cops and animal control showed up......I guess a neighbor called.  I was just honest and explained what the situation was and that i had shot it, and they simply thanked me for killing it and left.  The average cop realizes that yotes are a problem, and probably won't raise any fuss if you shot one.  Chances are even better that no one would even notice or call.  LOL  Just my oppinion.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Alan in GA, I'll give the soupy mix a try and see if that draws him out. 

Creeksidelc, a charging animal would freak me out too, I'm gald you were able to get him first!  We've all lost so many pets here, everyone agreed it has to go by any means necessary.  I would only use my .22 if it was close range and safe to do so.  The neighbors have already said they wouldn't hear a thing.


----------



## danmc (Aug 15, 2007)

Huntin' Dawg said:


> I live right over in Smoke Rise, and saw one dead on the side of 78 just about a month ago.   Maybe Animal Control thought that one was a transplant?
> 
> Friends who live in Mtn. Park also had one come into their back yard, stalking their toddler who was playing out in the  grass.
> 
> Needless to say, the kids don't play alone in the back yard anymore.



I live a couple of minutes from Mtn. Park and you can hear them in the evenings at the back end of my neighborhood. I've also seen them out on the road a few hundred yards down from my place.    If I ever think they're coming in my yard, I'll be camped on the deck with a bow.  I don't have pets out in the yard though and I doubt they care about my tomatoes.  I do wonder if thats what ran off  the turkeys last year.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw one in downtown Buford twice last year.  He got two of my neighbors cats and I was afraid he might get one of my dogs.  I have a jack russell, a dachtsund (sp?), a cocker mix, and a shepherd mix that stay in a fence.  I kept the .22 loaded by the door for about a week and everytime the dogs barked I got up and peeked out.  I didn't even need a spotlight because of the big street light right out front.   I heard two 12 gauge shots up the street about midnight one night and no one has seen a coyote in the area since.  I guess someone else got him first.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 16, 2007)

Hunter's Daughter said:


> Neighbor spotted coyote in our neighborhood walking down the street at 6:45 in the morning on June 28th.  No one but me believed him.  I called animal control, and was told there were no coyotes in our area.  Two weeks to the day I accidentally left my cat out on our front porch.  Next morning she was missing.  I knew a coyote got her, but everyone else thought that was ridiculous.  I researched coyote behavior (thank God for the internet) and found out have patterns and routes they follow, and would often went back to where they had a successful hunt.  Two weeks to the day after my cat went missing, I sat in front of my den window with all the lights out, and lifted my blinds just enough to see out.  A street light illuminates my street and yard.  At 12:45am a coyote appears from out of nowhere in the left hand corner of my yard.  My neighbor’s house was dark except for a TV flickering in one window.  It walked diagonally across my yard.  About half way it stopped to look when the neighbors TV flickered.  I guess it felt there was no danger, so he came up on my porch (about 3 ft from me) and began sniffing around.  He stopped once more when the TV flicker again, then for a split second it looked at me. I don’t believe it saw me, because it kept sniffing.  When it didn’t find what it was looking for it turned and quickly trotted away exactly the way it came. I knew it had taken my cat, and was back to shop for more.
> 
> I was so mad.  If I would have had a proper gun, even though I live within the city limits  I would have shot through the window just to get it.  All I had was a little 25 pistol.  I figured the bullet would just bounce off it’s chest.  None of my hunting family members live close by.  I don’t want this thing trapped.  I want it dead.  If anyone out there has ideas, please help!  Some of the neighbor’s suggestions are a hoot, y’all would die laughing.
> 
> ...



HD,

Sorry to hear about your cat.

They are everywhere. This one tried to eat my wife's little dog but luckily I saw it in time.....Your 25 will eliminate a Coyote....I shot this one in the eye with a .22  on my driveway.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 16, 2007)

My husband heard on the radio yesterday that Stone Mountain Park *had* a pair of swans at the lake (Romeo and Juliet) A yote attacked and killed Juliet.  Geez, and just when I thought I couldn’t despise them more.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alan in GA said:


> Remember, you are talking to Gov't employees! Many just want to hear the time clock click over at 5 pm.
> There are LOTS of coyotes around. Those who say no are just very unaware [nicer than saying IGNORANT]. I have hunted yotes around west Cobb for a while. They are all around and yes, keep your small pets inside at nite. My first yote sighted here in W. Cobb was trotting down my driveway [paved in a subdivision] at about midnite. I've seen dozens, shot 2 in the back yard,,wished I'd shot more but if you don't have a rifle/bow/sharp stick IN HAND,,they are gone before you can arm.
> 
> Here is how I bait my yotes: Buy the cheapest can of 'fish' [any flavor is ok] food. MIX it with the same amount [like making canned soup] of HOT water. Pour it out at the bait sight.  Refresh the sight every couple days. Scent will draw and keep the yotes visiting on a regular basis. A trail camera is nice to have and find out WHEN they are checking the spot. The 'soup' bait is strong scented, but not whole enough for the yotes to grab and run. They have to 'work' to find the tidbits in the grass/soil.
> ...



There are yotes all of suburbia,anywhere thers some woodlots I believe they are there, They adapt easily. Back in 97' I used to work in Sandy Springs, Ga 400 Exit 5.
I seen a big one crossin 400 at 4a.m. Yes it was a yote no dog. Good luck!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2007)

I would try to bait an area in your yard which would allow
a clear and safe shot at the yote.....A place which will not
be close to any neighbors house...

Put bait out at night and watch when he comes in and try
to pattern him....He came back to the area where he got 
your kitty, so just give him food an a spot where he will
feel comfy, and then use 22 to the head....1 or 2 nights
should do it if he does not feel threatened....Remove
"bait" in the Am if he does not take it right away, so the
neighbor dogs or cats get it....Just use meat scraps,,,

Prolly good to tell your neighbors what you are doing
ahead of time , so when they hear the shot they will
not be alarmed....

Good luck....Let us know when you get the critter....


----------



## 12mcrebel (Aug 20, 2007)

*coyote must die..*

have you thought about trapping it or somehow poisoning it with something .. hope you have good luck .. yotes can be pests


----------



## 12mcrebel (Aug 20, 2007)

coyote


----------



## 12mcrebel (Aug 20, 2007)

have you thought about trapping it or poisoining somehow.. hope you  get him


----------



## potsticker (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok last thought ,call trapper John, he is in the yellow pages, or call animal control, the sponges work but may kill a local dog!


----------



## firebreather (Aug 21, 2007)

thats what i would do roof+17cal+spotlite=dead yote


----------



## ROLLEN THUNDER (Aug 21, 2007)

as food supply becomes less they will move on to another area that has more pets for them to kill. So go buy a 22 cal pellet rifel that you can pump up and killem.


----------



## Hunter's Daughter (Aug 22, 2007)

12mcrebel,  Trapping is next on my list.  I'm sick I didn't have my pistol with me when I saw him on my porch.  After that, I tried bating him they way Alan in GA suggested, then as Firebreaker suggested, we had 3 people waiting for him (2 on the roof with .22's and me with a spotlight) but he was a no show.  We tried again using the baiting method someone else suggested, digging a hole with post hole diggers about 12 inches deep and putting food in so he would have to stick his head all the way in get to it, but he was a no show then as well...dang it!

Woodswalker, We do have some large dogs in our neighborhood, but I don't know if they are a breed that could kill a yote.  The folks here are better about letting smaller animals out a little while during the day, or keeping them in all together.  

Potsticker,  If I'm not able to trap him myself, I'll give Trapper John a call.  I'm hoping professional trappers aren't too outrageously expensive!

Tommy, I think you're right, since the neighborhood has become "yote aware" everyone has become really careful with trash and pets, so he/they may have moved on to another area, but I'm still trying to bait him in. 

Thanks for the responses y'all!
April


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm just curious here, is it legal to discharge a firearm in DeKalb County??


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 22, 2007)

if your still interested Animal control only does dogs and cats, they dont handle any wild animals.....i run A+ Wildlife Control in Dalton, and know several wildlife control around Atlanta, but the best no doubt in that area is Atlanta Wildlife Solutions, LLC..

hes in Cumming, ga ...his website is www.atlwildlifesolutions.com


----------



## PGVET (Oct 22, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, wouldn't it be better to bust him with say a No1 Buck in 20 guage rather than a 22 bullet which can travel much further in a neighborhood? I could kick myself in the butt. I missed one yesterday while deer hunting.  I haven't ever seen more than 20 yotes, but this was by far the biggest i had ever seen. I fired a shot at him, & missed. I then proceeded to fire 2 more shots with him running about 55 across the pasture. I immediately called the house to have my pack of dogs turned loose. They run the crap out of him, but never caught him. I like the idea of poisoning them, & you will just have to make your neighbors aware so they keep their pets at home for a few days. I would say a little arsenic & a couple cans of sardines should do the trick. 
  Whatever you do, when baiting them, do not let ANY Human scent get on the bait. They will not touch it, if they smell human scent on it. I am going to start calling them up at night around our place, because I know we have an abundance of them. I think I will use my 1100 with some 00 3 inch Buckshot. That should kill them or wound enough either way, then I will turn my pack loose on them. I guess I better update their rabies shots though first. Just thought of that.


----------



## PGVET (Oct 23, 2007)

Any response to my question??


----------



## jbi1104 (Oct 23, 2007)

Put a baby bottle nipple on your .22 and fire at will.  It restricts the sound enough to not draw any attention.  I have shot many pests in city limits without incidence.  This was when I lived inside Lawrenceville city limits and they are very restrictive.


----------



## bobman (Oct 27, 2007)

Coyotes eat cats, I'm pretty sure I lost my 18 year old cat a couple weeks ago to one, the reality is the coyote is just doing what comes naturally so hating it is not going to help you with your loss, just let it go. 

Even if you killed one the chance of it being the same one is slim and there are tons of them in tucker and everywhere else in this state. 

The truth is pet cats should be kept in the house, both you and I learned this the hard way.

I was mad and saddened at first but after reflecting on it I realized hating any animal for doing what it does naturally made no sense.

I want to stress I am not against shooting coyotes and not for it either, just believe its friutless.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess it really depends on the lot sizes to tell how much risk with using a .22 to take care of it.  In my neighborhood it would be no problem.  I'd whack him out for sure.  The neighbors already said they wouldn't hear anything and who else is going to hear a .22 and think anything of it.  I used to get rid of pests in our old neighborhood with a .22 for years in Tucker/Norcross and nobody every said a word about it.

Tom


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 27, 2007)

1 live chicken 50 lb test line and 22 equals one dead yote tell the officials it was indangering your property


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Worry about coyotes?*

Isnt the atlanta area statistically the Most dangerous city to be in at night. I think this info was released only 2 years back. And you guys sit around and worry about a few coyotes. What should we really be concerned about?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Let me say that animal control, as any other form of gov't in this country, stinks! We had problems such as these, also live in the city limits. They told us to call a trapper! Excuse me? Trappers are expensive and even more expensive to have them come reset the trap after something trips it. Since we had outdoor cats, we knew they would trip it all the time trying to get in there to the food. SO...we called the county sheriff. He said we had permission to shoot inside the city limits at any animal that was threatening our family or pets. We took him up on that and no longer have any problems! Animal Control will do nothing for you. Call the sheriff for permission. Then make sure who ever is doing the killing is a good shot!


----------

